# Libretto download



## oren1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi,
I am trying to find a site where I can download different operas libretto. I do not mind paying for it but i prefer an electronic version.
Thanks for the help.
Oren


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

You can find _some_ librettos here:

http://www.opera-guide.ch/opern_komponisten.php?uilang=en&first-letter=A


----------



## oren1 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Queen of Spades*

Thanks, however i am looking for Queen of Spades and could not find it there


----------

